# Mr. Appleton....



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

What were you saying about bagyard? 

Airlift after one winter. LOL.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Lol....from the same flickr account you got that picture: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpetrinophotography/4599636648/

:laugh:


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

Retromini said:


> Lol....from the same flickr account you got that picture: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpetrinophotography/4599636648/
> 
> :laugh:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JakeG (May 8, 2009)

Ducky 2.0T said:


> :laugh::laugh:


:facepalm:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

and those were prototype air lifts before they were released without the correct coating.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Retromini said:


> Lol....from the same flickr account you got that picture: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpetrinophotography/4599636648/
> 
> :laugh:


Haha that strut was healed by the power of Jesus, is stopped leaking after lent. :laugh: however the airlift is not any less rusty. Basically any non stainless strut will corrode pretty quick if the paint chips.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

corrado_sean2 said:


> and those were prototype air lifts before they were released without the correct coating.


I saw a thread where that was posted and they were like " oh get in touch, we'll take care of you" last I knew he still had the beat struts.... 

I really think someone needs to release a stainless body airstrut. 

Where is bagyard, make this happen!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

haha a stainless bagyard strut would be like $2k+ just for fronts


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> haha a stainless bagyard strut would be like $2k+ just for fronts


If you bought them thru ORT


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

corrado_sean2 said:


> and those were prototype air lifts before they were released without the correct coating.


It's kinda sorta a joke... people need to simmer down. 

No product is perfect.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

ShadowGLI said:


> I really think someone needs to release a stainless body airstrut.


BOC's over KW inox? Maybe BOC's can make a re-emergence!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Retromini said:


> BOC's over KW inox? Maybe BOC's can make a re-emergence!:laugh::laugh:


Haha well have stainless fk x+, but an all in one should be done. Its what $300 for a full coil set, should be less for 2 bags. Saves paint and prep, and fewer parts


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Retromini said:


> Lol....from the same flickr account you got that picture: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpetrinophotography/4599636648/
> 
> :laugh:


Difference is Andrew offered to replace the struts the moment I feel it's fuct...and that has yet to happen.So i haven't needed it to be replaced.You all know Randy/Piff's MKIV I bought rips $hit and the strut has yet to stop me from pushing the car. As far as airlift's prototype strut.I still payed cash for a product and it rusted to hell in twelve months.I have spoken with Jessie of airlift on several occasions about it but no action has been taken by Airlift.I know Jessie is busy running a company and i'm busy with my own business so I haven't really pushed the issue much. Prototype or not it should of lasted longer than it did I feel.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

so with all this commotion, is everyone going to back to coils? oh wait, same **** happens.....


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

after 2 michigan winters

hmmmmm


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

E. Gein said:


> after 2 michigan winters
> 
> hmmmmm


Not low.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

Ducky 2.0T said:


> Not low.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ducky 2.0T said:


> What were you saying about bagyard?
> 
> Airlift after one winter. LOL.


Look at the rest of your car though. :laugh:


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

E. Gein said:


>


No rust on that suspension.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

E. Gein said:


> after 2 michigan winters
> 
> hmmmmm


I've had my airlifts through 2 Ohio (snow belt area) winters and their finish still looks new. :thumbup: Still hate winter though :laugh:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

can't the airride forum return to its former glory where it wasn't a sword fight everytime somebody elses struts get brough up? what happened to the passion of owning and appreciating modified cars?


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

airlift and bagyard rust huh. i'll keep waiting for the masontech rust thread.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

abydielsgli said:


> i'll keep waiting for the masontech rust thread.


WHO?:facepalm:


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

Im glad I have one of the last sets of Masontechs. :beer:


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

a2lowvw said:


> WHO?:facepalm:


idk if anyone yet but i'm running mason techs and i have no complaints whatsoever but i'm sure someone will say something. we'll see i guess


----------

